# WCA events ranked from most to least boring



## MBCubes (Jul 20, 2019)

This is my opinion but this is also slightly objective also this is in the format where 18 is the most boring and 1 is the least boring 

18. FMC: This event is incredibly boring and I find myself spacing out a lot so I almost never do it and it feels like you took cubing and school lessons and took all the fun out of cubing and put them together
17: 5BLD: This event especially for me because I’m new to it takes a very long time to memorize and I find myself spacing out a lot too which just adds to my time and execution, unless you’re Stanley Chapel takes a very long time but is definitely the more interesting part of the solve
16: 4BLD: Shorter 5BLD where I don’t really space out
15: Megaminx: I personally just find quite a lack of interest in this event and looking for pieces all the way across the cube is just a nightmare
14: Feet: Very long 3x3 solve but I don’t really actually consider it all that boring
13: Skewb: sledge sledge sledge sledge sledge SLEDGE SLEDGE SLEDGE SLEDGE!!!!!!! Thats all there is to this event!
12: Pyraminx: XD I really hate this event and whenever I practice I question my sanity, kind of a filler spot
11. Clock: Why?
10: Multi-Blind: Very concentration heavy event and does take 1 hour usually but it doesn’t have same long feel as 5BLD has and is incredibly satisfying 
9: 7x7: I really enjoy practicing this event but objectively it’s semi repetitive and long 
8: 6x6: Shorter 7x7 solve 
7: 2x2: Repetitive but very short and a nice little joke when you get that sub-1, 4 move solution 
6: 5x5: Nothing really to say here just a perfectly entertaining event 
5: OH: Correct turning makes you feel empowered and is just fun
4: Sqaun: Some might say it’s repetitive but it’s sooooo fun to turn and it looks sick
3: 3BLD: Something I like practicing a lot and it’s very fun but you can’t listen to music or anything when you're doing it
2: 3x3: People grind it for hours but honestly I just can’t because I like to practice lots of different things but nonetheless of course a great event as always 
1: 4x4: The one event where I can grind for hours without really getting bored

I hope you enjoyed this list even though most of it is completely pointless


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 20, 2019)

MBCubes said:


> 13: Skewb: sledge sledge sledge sledge sledge SLEDGE SLEDGE SLEDGE SLEDGE!!!!!!! Thats all there is to this event!


Just a joke, do you know NS?


----------



## MBCubes (Jul 20, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Just a joke, do you know NS?


No I don’t because I don’t care about skewb at all


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 20, 2019)

MBCubes said:


> No I don’t because I don’t care about skewb at all


That’s OK. Everyone can have their main event, the reason I talk about NS is only because it don’t use sledges or hedges.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Jul 20, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Just a joke, do you know NS?


I do


----------



## Ash Black (Jul 20, 2019)

BradyCubes08 said:


> I do


same


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 20, 2019)

* sledge intensifies *


----------



## Hazel (Jul 20, 2019)

I'll put mine here too! Maybe this will become the thread to put these lists...?

18: 5BLD: I've never tried a 5BLD solve, but I've attempted a 6BLD and it was an hour and a half of tediousness that was incredibly tiresome mentally, and I don't plan on trying it again anytime soon.
17: MBLD: Solving two cubes blindfolded takes just a bit less amount of memory space as a 4x4 blind, so it's the same deal as 5BLD.
16: FMC: It's fun, but it's just too much thinking and not enough solving for me...
15: Feet: I've only ever done one feet solve and it took much too long and was frustrating, so not a fan.
14: 7x7: Just a bigger 6x6, takes too long.
13: Megaminx: Just a much bigger, more annoying 3x3, with less potential TPS. Looking around the puzzle for one piece is also a big pain.
12: 6x6: Just a bigger 5x5, also takes too long and the hardware isn't great.
11: Square-1: I feel like I need to learn too many algs to improve a lot, and cubeshape isn't fun for me, but fun once in a while
10: Pyraminx: Fun to do a few solves sometimes, but I don't care about it enough to try and improve by learning new techniques or algs or anything.
9: Skewb: Even though solving is a lot different, to me Skewb is just a more fun Pyraminx.
8: 4BLD: Not nearly as bad as anything bigger, and getting my first (and still only) success was the best feeling ever. Memo doesn't take so long that I start getting bored.
7: 3BLD: I love execution, but getting good at memo is annoying as I'm really bad at audio memory but using visuals for everything is too slow...
6: OH: Just 3x3 but... with one hand. I would practice it much more if it wasn't so reliant on being able to turn fast with one hand.
5: 5x5: Lots of fun (especially centers), but lookahead during first 4 edges is a bit brutal for me 
4: Clock: I know I know, it says in my signature that clock is the best event. I do love clock, but it's just too mindless of a solve to want to practice often. TPS and taking advantage of lucky cases are the only things that matter. TPS just takes doing tons of solves to improve, and taking advantage of lucky cases is super easy. 
3: 2x2: It's fun and quick, and improving isn't as mindless as clock. Learning tons of algs isn't fun, but you only really need CLL to become sub-3.
2: 4x4: Super fun, especially 3-2-3 edge pairing. The order of steps before that step feels a bit clunky, but I'm sure that becomes a lot better as you improve. Getting parity isn't ever _too_ bad, and hardware for this event is really good.
1: 3x3: I know that this isn't unique, but this is the only event that I can practice hours on end. It's not too long that each solve is a chore, but it's long enough to keep things interesting. There's also many recourses for improving, so I never feel like I'm stuck. The hardware for this event is also easily the best, and there's more than 1-2 great options for even world-class people.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 20, 2019)

My Unpopular Opinion
I hope I will not offend anyone - this is just my opinion. But since I know my list will be extremely contrarian to most, I can't resist posting my contrarian list. It may seem odd, but it's definitely my honest opinion. Sorry to anyone who finds this list offensive, but please know I'm not condemning the event for you - just saying what I feel.

18: 3x3x3: Okay, so I admit that if we're talking a single solve, it's hard to be bored with doing a single 3x3x3 solve. But when it comes to practicing, I honestly find 3x3x3 to be the most boring of all the events to practice, since it takes so much effort to make even a tiny amount of improvement. I feel almost like I'm incapable of actually improving at this event anymore, and I'm sure it would have to be almost all-consuming for me with my current schedule and life to be able to ever make a significant further improvement at this. So yes, I feel like this is the most boring of all the events.
17: OH: I'm bad enough at this that I can still improve a bit with practice, just from improvement with using a single hand to make moves. But I still feel like I only want to spend time practicing one event with dexterity limited, and for me it makes so much more sense to have that be with feet, since that's so much more restricting than solving with just one hand.
16: Feet: Well, it's still just 3x3x3. I still feel like 3x3x3 is the most boring puzzle to solve. So these three are the worst for me.
15: 2x2x2: Yeah, this is boring too. A little less boring because I still feel like I might not have reached my limit for potential without inordinate amounts of practice.
14: Skewb: No matter how much I practice hedges and sledges, I'm still ridiculously slow at them. I tried an average of 12 at the new WR single scramble, and got a 2.75 average. I'm really bad at sledges.
13: Megaminx: Well, at my level of ability, it's basically just a whole lot of F2L followed by very incompetent LL with just a handful of algs. So yeah, this is still too much like 3x3x3 to climb this list very much.
12: Clock: It's fun, but not enough for me to spend much time practicing it.
11: Square-1: I used to enjoy this more, but getting better seems to require memorizing a bunch of algs and I just don't feel up to it.
10: 6x6x6: I've never cared as much for evens as odds, in general. 6x6x6 is too much of an in-between event for me to care much about it.
9: 5x5x5: I used to like this more, but these days I feel like I don't have enough time to be practicing something like this much.
8: Pyraminx: This has temporarily moved way up this list for me. I suspect it's only temporary, but suddenly I'm much better at it than I used to be, simply because I enjoy practicing master pyraminx so much, and I find that I improve rapidly at regular pyraminx as a result of it! I've gotten a bunch of new PBs on this (even if they still are terrible - they're great improvement for me) in the past few weeks as a result of my master pyraminx practice. And I think master pyraminx is surprisingly fun to solve (for now, anyway).
7: 7x7x7: If I'm going to do big cubes, I'd rather go for really big. Centers are the most fun part for me. Edges bore me.
6: 4x4x4: Since switching to Hoya a couple of years ago, this became a lot more fun. If I had more time to practice speedsolving, I'd probably focus on this for now. Hoya is still fun for me.
5: MultiBLD: Now that I actually have a shot at 16 cubes, this has become more fun again. I wish I had more time to practice. It's still a negative to me that for multiBLD, unlike the other BLD events, no matter how good you are, you still need to put in a full hour for a single attempt if you want to do your best.
4: 3x3x3 BLD: I don't seem to be able to improve much at this without lots of practice, and I just can't come up with enough time these days to put in that lots of practice. Someday though I hope to be able to do it again, because I really enjoy this event when I'm in practice.
3: FMC: This is great fun for me. But it would be even greater if I could put in the time to really learn some of the better techniques. I hope someday I can put in that time and get really better at this.
2: 4x4x4 BLD: Face facts, big cubes BLD are my thing. I love doing any big cube BLD. I'm pretty awful at 4BLD, but I still enjoy it.
1: 5x5x5 BLD: Of all the WCA events, definitely my favorite. If I could only practice one event for the rest of my life and it had to be a WCA event, this would be it. (If it didn't have to be a WCA event, it would probably be 7x7x7 BLD.)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 20, 2019)

18. FMC: Not that interesting to watch or do.
17. 5BLD: I take too long to memorize.
16. Feet: Super long (for me at least) and not interesting because you can't turn quick enough to keep your mind engaged.
15. Clock: I am one of the people that really hate solving clock. It is mostly because there are no good clocks on the market, really hoping qiyi or moyu will release theirs soon.
14. 7x7: Just takes too long.
13. 4x4 BLD: Takes too long and hard to focus.
12: 6x6: A little too long.
11: MBLD: I can never memorize my last cube in time due to lack of concentration.
10. Skewb: Like MBCubes said, it is very repetitive if you are not advanced.
9. 2x2: Too fast and repetitive, good singles are not as exciting.
8. 3BLD: So satisfying.
7. 5x5: Fun to do centers.
6. Megaminx: I like all of the F2L.
5. OH: Good, fun event, but my tps is terrible and I can't do one look pll for some reason.
4. Square-1: Really fun event, but I am really bad at it, and it is super boring scrambling and memorizing algs.
3. Pyraminx: I dont like it that much, but the only event I can consistently make finals in for some reason. I still use the beginners method!
2. 4x4: i am really bad, but it is entertaining.
1. 3x3: Just did 300 solves this morning, really easy to do over and over.

Just realized that mine is almost the exact opposite of Mike's!


----------



## Skittleskp (Jul 20, 2019)

dont be mad at my rankings pls

18. FMC cause you have to be there for AN HOUR!!
17. Multi-Blind bc it takes forever and you have to be quiet
16. 5BLD you have to be quiet
15. 4BLD you have to be quiet
14. Feet very boring and im really slow
13. Clock hard to follow
12. 7x7 takes a pretty long time
11. 6x6 im really slow
10. 2x2 too fast
9. Skewb too fast
8. 3BLD fun to watch execution
7. OH idk what to say
6. Squan nice to watch ppl that r fast
5. Megaminx f2l is nice
4. Pyra fast but worth it
3. 5x5 one of my favs
2. 3x3 the most famous event!
1. 4x4 takes longer then 3x3 but doesn't take forever


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 20, 2019)

18. FMC
17. 5BLD
16. 2x2
15: Skewb
14: MBLD
13: Clock
12: Pyra
11: 7x7
10: 6x6
9: Megaminx
8: 5x5
7: OH
6: 4BLD
5: 4x4
4: 3BLD
3: 3x3
2: Squan
1: Feet


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 20, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> My Unpopular Opinion
> I hope I will not offend anyone - this is just my opinion. But since I know my list will be extremely contrarian to most, I can't resist posting my contrarian list. It may seem odd, but it's definitely my honest opinion. Sorry to anyone who finds this list offensive, but please know I'm not condemning the event for you - just saying what I feel.
> 
> 18: 3x3x3: Okay, so I admit that if we're talking a single solve, it's hard to be bored with doing a single 3x3x3 solve. But when it comes to practicing, I honestly find 3x3x3 to be the most boring of all the events to practice, since it takes so much effort to make even a tiny amount of improvement. I feel almost like I'm incapable of actually improving at this event anymore, and I'm sure it would have to be almost all-consuming for me with my current schedule and life to be able to ever make a significant further improvement at this. So yes, I feel like this is the most boring of all the events.
> ...


You seems to really like blind!


----------



## Skittleskp (Jul 21, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> 18. FMC
> 17. 5BLD
> 16. 2x2
> 15: Skewb
> ...




lmao take a look at ur signature


----------



## tx789 (Jul 21, 2019)

These move around based on what I practice. I tend to think of events in groups. So exact order from 1-15 are not fixed.

18. Pyra It is a quick short event with not much to it.
17. 2x2 A short event too. Elite solvers are just doing speedBLD so it comes down to TPS.
16. Skewb Some as the other two above it but the turning is more interesting.
15. OH not that interested in. Just slow 3x3.
14. Feet Only practice with upcoming comps if at all.
13. Clock Same as feet.
12. MBLD haven't mentioned it yet.
11. 5x5 My current hardware influences this position.
10. Mega Do want to do more but I end up neglecting it..
9. 4x4 Same as 5x5.
8. 5BLD just that extra bit more than 5BLD which makes it that extra bit of effort.
7. Sq1 I want to learn CSP but I have been saying that for over 2 years.
6. FMC I find it frustrating since I never find good skeletons.
5. 6x6 better hardware moved this up.
4. 7x7 Centres are more interesting at this size.
3. 4BLD a bit longer than 3BLD but not as long as 5BLD
2. 3BLD despite my very low success rate (which I want to change). 
1. 3x3 at the moment I want to improve in this at the most.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 29, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> lmao take a look at ur signature


Nah


----------



## CarterK (Jul 29, 2019)

As someone who enjoys and has a lot of experience with every event I thought I'd share my opinion.

18 - 4x4. idk what I have agains this event but I just never enjoy it and it gets really boring for me
17 - Clock. I can't get excited over 18 clock hands that move.
16 - 6x6. Too many pieces
15 - 7x7. same 
14 - Mega - blockbuilding is fun but there's a bit too much of it
13 - Feet - 3x3 but not
12 - 2x2 - Fun to spam tps but good solutions are cool too, especially cancellations
11 - 5x5. Yau is fun and 5x5 is the perfect size
10 - 5bld. 4bld but more memo and more cool pieces, I don't enjoy it as much though
9 - Skewb. I like doing solutions that nobody else finds haha.
8 - 4bld. I really enjoy it and the comms are cool
7 - OH. Roux 
6 - Sq1 - CSP and PBL tricks are cool
5 - MBLD. I've been improving a lot recently and it's really fun. Enjoy practicing a lot.
4 - 3x3. Super developed so there's a lot of cool tricks and stuff
3 - Pyra. It's interesting because of the many cool fingertricks and solutions you can do. 
2 - 3BLD. You can do a lot of really cool tricks and when else do you get the chance to just talk random jibberish in the middle of your solves  
1 - FMC. So many cool things you can do with your solves and I can just spend hours looking at a single scramble. Plus looking at other people's solutions is so fun


----------



## Electrical (Jul 29, 2019)

This thread probably already exists, but I'll give it a shot anyway
(This is only my opinion)

18. *3x3 With Feet* Why does this have to exist?
17. *Clock *There is really no point as it's not a twistly puzzle.
16. *FMC *It's so stupidly long and boring.
15. *7x7 *It's kinda repetitive and long, and has the same basic solution to other big cubes.
14. *5BLD *Too boring.
13. *4BLD *Too much patience is needed.
12. *6x6 *It just gets repetitive as you go up.
11. *Pyraminx *Fingertricks are awkward on it and it's too easy.
10.* 3BLD *Not really a fan of blind events.
9. *MBLD *Only people with lots of patience can handle this, but it's still really impressive.
8. *Square-1 *I like the way it turns, but the puzzle kinda looks ugly and parity is so long.
7. *Skewb *Fun event to do, but it's too easy.
6. *OH *Hard to get used to, but once you get used to it it's really fun and looks cool.
5. *Megaminx *Fun to practice and is basically an extension to 3x3, because you get to do F2L over again.
4. *4x4 *Fun, but parity brings it up a bit.
3. *5x5 *Challenging, but still fun to do.
2. *2x2 *It's such a fast event and really easy to learn and get good at.
1. *3x3 *Yes


----------



## aerocube (Jul 29, 2019)

18. feet because we already have OH as a 3x3 with restrictions,so why add feet
17- FMC as i don't think i have the concentration to do an hour of looking for a solution on 3x3
16- sqan as it confuses me and i suck at cubeshape and still can't properly solve my squan,plus when you start the parity alg really sucks
15- skewb,i'm really slow at this event simply because i can't fingertrick it
14 - MBLD,i enjoy watching other BLD events though (apart from 5BLD and this because it's too long)
13- 5BLD,just a bit too long for my liking
12- OH , really cool watching people do this and i'm probably gonna learn how to grip the cube in OH when i'm sub-20 or sub-15
11 - mega,currently don't enjoy this for whatever reason but i might change and suddenly love it again
10- clock,looks cool and seems very intuitive. i think this is really underrated because hardware is so hard to get + it isn't a typical twisty puzzle.
9- 4BLD,really nice looking and a moderate challenge for anyone starting to enjoy BLD events
8 - pyra,the faster i get at stuff the more i enjoy it and i've been getting faster at pyra recently and don't take 5 seconds just on tips.
7- BLD,like the intuitive-style commutators people do on 3style
6- 5x5,i've been sucking on 5x5 due to my 6x6 being a way better cube than my 5x5 so i've been slower then i can be but i like big cubes
5- 4x4,i like the length as it's longer than 3x3 but shorter than 6x6 and 7x7 so a easier solve
4 - 3x3, fun to do whenever and a quick,easy solve
3 - 6x6,enjoy the freedom of center building and how easy it is for me to improve at the moment
2- 7x7,like 6x6 but no possibility of triple parity and with even bigger centers
1 - 2x2,all based on reaction speed and prediction and is a good way to help bring up TPS


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Of the ones that I do:
10. Skewb: I hate how it turns, and I just suck at it.
9. OH: I'm bad at it, and I don't like to practice it.
8. 6x6: It takes a long time, and there are 3 parities.
7. Pyraminx: I'm bad at it, but it is still okay.
6. Megaminx: I like Megaminx, I am just bad at F2L, so the solve is a little less fun.
5. 3x3: There are too many algorithms to get good.
4. 4x4: Parity is the only thing keeping it from higher.
3. Square-1: It is a lot of fun to practice, and the turning looks really cool.
2. 5x5: Edge pairing is a lot of fun.
1. 2x2: I'm good at it, and it is a great way to increase TPS for other events.
Bump @ProStar


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

17: Pyraminx. You can zone out and still get a decent time. Also objectively unoptimal as an event.
16: Skewb. Unless you learn advanced methods its only sledgehammer
15: 5BLD. Very time consuming and this event is by far the least forgiving. But this one has its perks of being very impressive and hard.
14: 4BLD. The same problems and upsides as 5BLD. 
13: 4x4. Honestly it's my least favorite NxN. it has perks of being a nice speed but it also takes the worst aspects from big and small cubes.
12: Megaminx. I enjoy this event a lot but it can get tedious at times.
11: 2x2. Now we are getting into the "Exiting" territory. Its fun to think about getting a good scramble and to 1-look solves, but its just so short there is not much fun involved.
10: 3BLD. I really enjoy this event but it can be boring at times, especially if you arent good with letter scheme and have to figure out what piece is what letter.
9: Clock. I enjoy this event because it's unique but it can be boring when you are doing the final 4 clocks at the end.
8: OH. Slower 3x3 solve that you can do more with. The only problem is my tps is not as high as I would like it to be so this is by far my worst event. 
7: FMC. I enjoy this because its very fun to try different insertions and see what happens. I can get people getting bored with this one easy but I find it very enjoyable especially at a competition. 
6: 3x3. Easy to knock out an Ao100 in an hour. I just dont enjoy it as much as Big cubes or squan.
5: Multi-BLD. Very exhilarating to compete in. Also is very impressive and it can also adapt to you depending on how good you are and how much time you have.
4: 7x7. Its very fun to do edge pairing on this cube, mostly because you are not only trying to build edges with 5 pieces, but also because you can find a lot of blocks in edges and preserving them is key to a good time.
3: 5x5. Probably my 2nd best event. Its got a very good edge to center ratio and has a lot of tricks you can do with centers
2: 6x6. I love this event so much. It has so many things you can do with edges and centers due to lack of true centers that you are trying to find different ways to get pieces into different places like in 7x7 but with less restrictions. 
1: Square-1. I LOVE THIS EVENT. There is so much you can do with manipulating cases and such with misalignments and alternate algs. Also cubeshape is very fun since you are trying to find not only the fastest way to get it back into a cube, but also the fastest way without parity. The only unexciting thing is the hardware, being second worse only to clock.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> 17: Pyraminx. You can zone out and still get a decent time. Also objectively unoptimal as an event.
> 16: Skewb. Unless you learn advanced methods its only sledgehammer
> 15: 5BLD. Very time consuming and this event is by far the least forgiving. But this one has its perks of being very impressive and hard.
> 14: 4BLD. The same problems and upsides as 5BLD.
> ...


I was about to ask what the 1 event is that you don't do.
#RIPFEET


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I was about to ask what the 1 event is that you don't do.
> #RIPFEET


Honestly feet is better than pyra and skewb don't @ me


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 15, 2020)

18: 5BLD
17: 4BLD
16: Feet
15: MultiBLD
14: Clock
13: 3BLD
12: FMC
11: Pyra
10: 2x2
9: 4x4
8: Mega
7: Skewb
6: Square-1
5: OH 
4: 7x7
3: 6x6
2: 3x3
1: 5x5


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 16, 2020)

I don't do 6/7, bld or squan
11. FMC - it takes an hour
10. Clock - my clock main sucks
9. Feet - ouch
8. Skewb - fun but weird
7. 4x4 - fun but i hate parity
6. 5x5 - my favourite big cube event
5. Pyra - fast and my best event
4. 2x2 - fast and kinda satisfying to spam tps
3. OH - fun and spamming tps
2. Mega - lookahead and is basically a big 3x3 with more sides
1. 3x3 - the best event and the only one that i can do a rly long session on


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 16, 2020)

17: Clock - I only do this once in a while for the weekly comp cuz it's just super boring and my clock is bad. I am terribly slow and get way too many DNFs. (38 solves this year)
16: Square-1 - I know like 10 algs in total, my turning sucks and I'm slow. (43 solves this year)
15: Skewb - Another one of those boring events I never do. My finger tricks are awful and it's just not fun. (actually >50 solves this year)
14: Megaminx - I think I am way too inefficient and slow to enjoy this. (38 solves this year)
13: Pyraminx - It completes the list of those lame side events. I don't even know all 5 LL algs and my Pyra is sooooo bad. (>50 solves this year)
12: 2x2 - My least favorite NxN event by far. It's is so stupid and I'm too lazy to learn Ortega and CLL to get sub-3.
11: Feet - It is fun but I'm bad and I get too many corner twists. wait that's illegal
10: 7x7 - It is fun to do and I want to get faster but it just frustrating how slow I am compared to something like 5x5. I don't even have a sub-4 single but I average 1:15 on 5x5 rip.
9: FMC - It used to be my favorite event like a month ago but I literally DNF 50% of my attempts and I mostly can't find a good DR and normal block building is kinda boring.
8: 6x6 - I'm a little less trash than I am on 7x7 but I'm still slow.
7: 4BLD - I've only done around 20 attempts and had 3 successes but I really enjoy doing it and I'll hopefully get faster.
6: OH - I like it and I am not completely trash anymore compared to my 3x3.
5: 4x4 - 4x4 is fun.
4: 3BLD - I've gotten faster in the last few days and I really enjoy it, sub-1 soon hopefully.
3: MBLD - I don't really do it as much as I should but it is really fun, still only going for <10 cubes though.
2: 5x5 - It is the perfect mixture of turning quickly and needing good lookahead, just did an Ao100 today and I am kinda decent.
1: 3x3 - I like it

I haven't attempted 5BLD yet cuz I'm lazy


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 16, 2020)

7. Skewb
6. 3x3 OH
5. 7x7
4. 5x5 
3. 2x2
3. 4x4 
1. 3x3


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 16, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> 7. Skewb
> 6. 3x3 OH
> 5. 7x7
> 4. 5x5
> ...


6x6??


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 16, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> 6x6??


only virtual, not real cube.


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> 17: Pyraminx. You can zone out and still get a decent time. Also objectively unoptimal as an event.
> 16: Skewb. Unless you learn advanced methods its only sledgehammer
> 15: 5BLD. Very time consuming and this event is by far the least forgiving. But this one has its perks of being very impressive and hard.
> 14: 4BLD. The same problems and upsides as 5BLD.
> ...


I agreee with square-1, I really love it
However, my average is trash lol I probably forgot most of the algs by now and the notation is sickkk, the numbers mann...


----------



## RiceMan_ (Apr 16, 2020)

5x5/4x4 blind
clock
FMC
megaminx
7x7
6x6
2x2
Skewb
pyraminx
Square-1
5x5
multi-blind
OH
3x3 blind
4x4
3x3


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 16, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> 5x5/4x4 blind
> clock
> FMC
> megaminx
> ...


From the guy who only does 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and oh.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Apr 16, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> From the guy who only does 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and oh.


yee


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> yee


5x5 is also missing from the list


----------



## RiceMan_ (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> 5x5 is also missing from the list


oh yeah


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 16, 2020)

can i change my list ?

7. Skewb 
6. 2x2
5. 3x3 OH
4. 7x7
3. 5x5
3. 4x4
1. 3x3


----------



## ChawieFast (Sep 10, 2021)

All the cubes I have/can do:

9: Clock. I have the sengsou clock and its kinda slow, and you cant practice algorithms
8: 3BLD. I can barely do it ever and it takes a while to memorize while knowing I will fail.
7: Pyraminx. Still fun, just everything else is more fun.
6: Megaminx. Just got one, kinda slow at it, but fun to practice a new puzzle
5: OH. Basically 3x3, but slower.
4: 4x4. The only big cube I have, and it's fun to see my times increasing so fast.
3: FMC. I like figuring things out and it might be boring for most people, but not me.
2: 3x3. The classic. You can solve it fast and impress people a lot, and scrambles aren't too long.
1: 2x2. Really fun because you can solve fast, and algorithms are short and not annoying to learn.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 10, 2021)

5 Bld
4bld
FMC
Square 1
Mega
clock
3bl
pyra
7x7
6x6
skewb
4x4
2x2
3x3-5x5


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 10, 2021)

Square-1: really very algorithmic. Not much fun to speed solve
5bld: Speaks for itself
4Bld: Also Speaks for itself
Clock: Its clock
Mega: F2L Is nice, but not as fun as 3x3
MBld: 5x5 Bld but it makes sense
Skewb: Sledge is quick but that's it.
Pryaminx: Intuitive L4E is sweet
7x7: cool
6x6: crappy hardware
5x5: Excellent
4x4: Like an even more fun 3x3
2x2: Love spamming 2x2 TPS
3x3: The original
FMC: The best don't hate me


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 11, 2021)

I personally don't do blind events and fmc much, so these won't be included in the list.
these are *entirely my opinion and has nothing to do with your opinion.*



Spoiler: My list



12. OH: I suck at OH, and I don't like practicing it.

11. Square-1: Well I can't say it's a bad event, but I find it hard to align and I keep overshooting.

10. Pyraminx: I used to practice Pyraminx a lot, but now I don't really practice it.

9. Skewb: I can see why a lot of people find Skewb boring, they are just sledgehammers and hedgeslammers over and over again, but I do find it not that boring.

8. Megaminx: Like J perm said, Megaminx is basically F2L but over and over again, and it's pretty fun, though finding pieces is hard...

7. 4x4: My 4x4 is insanely locky, but it isn't that long. I really hope I can have a stickerless 4x4...

6. 7x7: 7x7 is fun too! I find my 7x7 a bit locky, but I am okay with it.

5. 6x6: I also enjoy 6x6, and it's really fun too! Though it contains a lot of parity...

4. Clock: I enjoy clock and it's not hard to learn it, and it's improvements are pretty quick! Though I find scrambling it kinda boring.

3. 5x5: I enjoy doing 5x5! It is fun and you can apply many advanced techniques on it.

2. 2x2: 2x2 is pretty fun, but I find it kinda short, but still, pretty fun.

1. 3x3: I actually practice 2x2 more than 3x3, but 3x3 isn't as short as 2x2.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 11, 2021)

I will create my list based on the cubes I tried before. Note that all events are pretty equal to me and the main reason I rate an event low is either I haven't got enough experience or it just got pushed out.

6. Skewb
Main reason : I haven't solved it yet. I know it would be fun for some people but it's not the thing for me.

5. Pyraminx
It is pretty intuitive and fast if you know how to do it. Like I said, pushed out. I would learn it if I had one though.

4. 2x2
It's okay but the main reason I rate it low is that I haven't got proper knowledge to rate it properly and it's too short in general.

3. Megaminx
The event I tried the most besides nxn. Th F2L.aspect is fun and LL has a nice challenge.

2. 4x4
It is a step over 3x3 and I think is relatively fast and easy to improve on. 

1. 3x3
The original. It is my fastest event (Not that I do many events) and it has just the right amount of dedication and time to be good.


----------



## kubesolver (Sep 11, 2021)

16: Clock. Never tried, never will

Tried once, had no fun, probably will never try it again:
15: Pyraminx.
14: Skewb.
13: OH.
12: 2x2.

Tried once, had fun as a riddle to solve, but I don't find it appealing as a speed event
11: Square-1

Never tried, but I can see myself enjoying:
10: 5BLD. I can imagine it being very satisfying
9: 4BLD.
8: FMC. I like the concept so I might give it a shot at some point.
7: 7x7, 6x6: I see how they could be appealing but they are too time consuming to even solve them casually let alone do deliberate practice

Events I might try again
6: 5x5. I see the appeal but it's too big
5: 4x4. I see the appeal but parity
4: Megaminx. being a CFOP solver I really enjoy F2L, so Megaminx would be cool if not for the LL

Events I enjoy and practice:
3: Multi-BLD
2: 3BLD

The event:
1: 3x3


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 11, 2021)

17- 2x2, only 10kish possibilities, even less than 5-style edges, smh such a small set 2x2 has. Not worth it.
16- Square-1, I am really bad in fingertricking this puzzle.
15- Skewb, nice corner turning, but too less possibilities to get me interested.
14 - 7x7, cant do long sessions with this puzzle without getting tired.
13- 6x6 too many pieces, fear of misturning always there while turning even the flagship 6x6s.
12- Pyra, If master pyra was an event it would rank higher. Pyra has too less possibilities to interest me.
11 - Mega, cool event but really bad in fingertricking this puzzle.
10- Clock, no comments, hardware is good now though, can get tons of PRs once comps come back.
9- FMC, really nice event but seeing the single digit integer score is boring metric of evaluation.
8 - OH, Roux OH is super satisfying to do, I somehow keep improving in this event so I like it more
7- 4x4, cool puzzle fun to solve
6- 5x5, one of the fun sighted events that I like to do both casually and seriously.
5- 3BLD, fun event finishes quite fast though so gets too nervy. I prefer bigBLD and MBLD
4 - 3x3, this event ranks highly because I get to be method neutral in it. Also super easy to do an ao100 without getting tired.
3 - 4BLD ,Solid event, easier to turn a bit faster compared to 5BLD. Also 1-passing is easier, but I prefer 5BLD as I like ~23 letter quads memo chunk.
2- 5BLD ,5 piece types and 5 cool buffers to trace from. I like this event a lot. This event also has given me a few records.
1 - MBLD, Letter quads, UF5, full floating, one passing, full parity, nested mind palace. Lot of stuff to innovate in this event and super fun to improve on. Although I am not world class in this event, this event turns me on a lot.


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 11, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> 14 - 7x7, cant do long sessions with this puzzle without getting tired.





abunickabhi said:


> 2- 5BLD


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 11, 2021)

wait wait wait wait wait 


abunickabhi said:


> only 10kish possibilities, even less than 5-style edges.


I'm waiting for this dude to memorize every 2x2 combonation now


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 11, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> wait wait wait wait wait
> 
> I'm waiting for this dude to memorize every 2x2 combonation now


This dude need an incentive to memorise all the states. He will rather focus all his cubing practice time on BLD stuff.


----------



## Auric Cui (Jul 18, 2022)

18: Feet: It literally got removed
17.2x2: It's literally impossible for me to get pr average or single
16. Megaminx: I spend 75% of my solve looking for F2L pieces
15. 5BLD: You need a super good memory and center fingertricks are hard
14. FMC: You spend 3 hours writing stuff
13. 3x3: You are ranked low because everyone is doing it
12. Multi: You need to be rich to win because you need many cubes
11. 4BLD: It's 3BLD but harder
10. OH: It's 3x3 but with one hand
9. 5x5: It's fun but it's the only event that I came last once (that's not 2x2)
8. Clock: it's fun but weird
7. Pyraminx: It's fun but tips exist and you can step on it
6. 3BLD: You need a good memory in order to succeed
5: 4x4: It's fun and spectator frendly
4: 6x6: I enjoy big cubes
3: 7x7: You can impress non cubers
2: Skewb: It's easy but very fun
1: Square 1: It's literally the belt method. Everyone enjoys the belt method. Also cubes aren't expensive.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 18, 2022)

Auric Cui said:


> FMC: You spend 3 hours writing stuff


Hey I never knew that 1=3


Auric Cui said:


> 3x3: You are ranked low because everyone is doing it


Well then practice more.


Auric Cui said:


> 3BLD: You need a good memory in order to succeed


Memorizing 20 letters and making a random sentence out of them doesn't require good memory


Auric Cui said:


> Pyraminx: It's fun but tips esitst and you can step on it


Why would anyone put their pyraminx on the ground then accidentally steps on it??
Also this is how you spell the word: exist


Auric Cui said:


> Multi: You need to be rich to win because you need many cubes


There is something called bulk payment with a lot of cheap cubes


Auric Cui said:


> Woah I've never expected to see anyone like square 1


Says the person who puts squan on number 1


Auric Cui said:


> but WHO ENJOYS FEET???


The people who practice it.


----------



## Timona (Jul 18, 2022)

For the events I have tried
8. 3BLD - No motivation and I haven't had a success yet.
7. Skewb - Boring and weird
6. 3x3 OH - Dont like it
5. 2x2 - You need knowledge of a ton of algs, which I haven't learnt yet.
4. 4x4 - Meh
3. 5x5 - Better than 4x4, for sure
2. Megaminx - A different event for once.
1. 3x3 - Inarguably the best event. Though it gets repetitive after a while.


----------



## hyn (Jul 18, 2022)

My short list
8. Pyraminx - I don't think I grip it correctly
7. FMC - okay but takes quite a bit of time
6. Megaminx - idk what lube I put in my Yuhu but it's slow and gummy now. Also the pauses are annoying
5. 3BLD - successes feel very nice, especially in comp
4. 4x4 - It's pretty fun, probably would rank it higher if I had a better cube
3. 2x2 - I'm improving rn and there's a clear pathway to get faster, which is nice
2. OH - chill
1. 3x3 - maybe I've been subconsciously peer pressured by basically everyone. It's probably also where I reach my highest TPS


----------

